
Kerry warns of Snowden consequences for Russia and China - kevinbluer
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23031801
======
ronkwan
americans think they rule the world? it's out of your "jurisdiction" and they
are only acting according to their laws! not yours.

